# زياد العليمى يسب المشير طنطاوى ويصفه بالحمار



## ياسر رشدى (18 فبراير 2012)

​شن زياد العليمي عضو مجلس الشعب هجومًا حادًا علي المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة ورئيسه المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي الذى اختصه بفاصل من السباب.
وقال إن المجلس جرائمه تزيد يومًا بعد الآخر, مضيفا أنه كلما زادت شراسة العدو عرفنا أننا أقوي وأن العدو خائف من العقاب.
وأضاف- في المؤتمر جماهيري الذى عقد ببورسعيد أمس الجمعة تحت اسم "يوم التضامن مع بورسعيد" – أنه لن يكون هناك خروج آمن للمجرمين بعد اليوم وأن كل من أخطأ سيلقي عقابه.
وأكد أن المتهم في ستاد بورسعيد ليس مدير الأمن ولا المحافظ ولا وزير الداخلية ولكنه المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي .
وتمنى أن يحتفل الشعب قريبا بسقوط المجلس العسكري المتسبب الرئيسي في كارثة بورسعيد والذي يسعي إلي تفتيت مصر وتقسيمها.
ولفت إلى أن القوى الرئيسية هي الشعب المصري الذي لم يقبل أن يحكمه مستبد ولن يقبل بأن يحكمه عسكري أيضا.
وكانت مدينة بورسعيد قد استقبلت بالأمس عددا كبيرا من القوى السياسية ورموزها منهم المرشحة الرئاسية المحتملة د.بثينة كامل والنائب زياد العليمي والناشطتان نوارة نجم وأسماء محفوظ والفنان عمرو واكد وشاركوا فى  مؤتمر جماهيري ببورسعيد أمس الجمعة للتضامن مع أهلها والتنديد بالمجزرة التي شهدها ستاد بورسعيد
[YOUTUBE]CkL5bbHdtQI[/YOUTUBE]

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - فيديو..زياد العليمى يسب المشير طنطاوى​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

*الله يرحمه كان كويس ..*


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

يا هل ترى  هيموت محروق ولا مسجون ولا بدبابة مسروقة ولا فى الصراية الصفرا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يا هل ترى  هيموت محروق ولا مسجون ولا بدبابة مسروقة ولا فى الصراية الصفرا




*جميع ما سبق :closedeye
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2012)

انا لا احب السب او القذف ممكن نختلف بس يجب ان يكون الاحترام موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*سيحال إلى لجنة القيم .... وسيخرج من المجلس .. لأنه مخصص للبلهاء .. والرجل ليس منهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*لا اعتقد أن هناك حمار سيدعو الحمير إلى قتال بعضهم البعض*

[YOUTUBE]uGd2NsdKTH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## miraam (19 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يستر علية بس اتمنى ان القوى المدنية يتعلموا من الاخوان الخبث و المكر و السياسة و بلاش الاندفاع دا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيحال إلى لجنة القيم .... وسيخرج من المجلس .. لأنه مخصص للبلهاء .. والرجل ليس منهم*


يعنى ياأستاذ صوت صارخ
زياد العليمى محترم
لانه سب المشير ، الذى حمى ثورة مصر !
ورفض أن يطلق النار على شعبه !
ويتحمل إلى الآن كل الإهانات من أجل أن يوصل مصر إلى بر الأمان !
والآن ياصوت صارخ
ممثلو الشعب فى نظرك بلهاء !!
إذا مجلس سرور ، أحمد عز 
كان حكماء !
سيد صوت صارخ
تعالى إلى بناء وطن يسمى مصر !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 فبراير 2012)

أسوأ شئ يقع فيه زياد ومن على شاكلته 
أن يظنوا أنهم شئ !
ياعم زياد 
ومثل زياد
لسة بدرى أوى
فرحم الله من عرف قدر نفسه
وتواضع !


----------



## miraam (20 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أسوأ شئ يقع فيه زياد ومن على شاكلته
> أن يظنوا أنهم شئ !
> ياعم زياد
> ومثل زياد
> ...


 
*شوف يا ياسر انا مش بدافع عن زياد لانى اول مره اسمع عنه كان فى الموضوع دا يعنى مافيش سابق معرفة  *

*لكن الغلط ان يبقى كل الناس بتسب و تلعن فى بعض من كبيرها لصغيرها و فجأة يمسكوا واحد و يحاسبوه حساب الملاكين !!!*

* ماهو يااما يبقى عندنا قانون يمشى على الكل يااما نسيب الكل .....لكن نحاسب ناس و مش اى حساب حساب عسير لا يقبل باعتذار و لا بجلسات صلح و لا بأى شئ حساب هدفه التحطيم الكامل :hlp: و ناس تانى لا تحاسب اطلاقا  !!!!*

* يعنى اما ان يبقى السب (سب اى انسان دون استثناء ) و ازدراء الاديان (كل الاديان دون استثناء) و الاعتداء (الاعتداء و التهجير و الحرق و السرقه على اى انسان دون استثناء) و غيرهم جرائم يعاقب عليها فاعلها يااما تبقى عادى لا احد يعاقب عليها .... يعنى عندك حازم ابو اسماعيل وقف فى وسط ميدان التحرير يسب فى المجلس العسكرى و يهدد و يعطيهم مهله 3 ايام لتسليم السلطة و لم يعاقبه احد و عندك مبارك شوف السب و اللعن الى بيتقال عليه و حتى فى عز ايامه كان هناك من ينقضه و من يرسم كاريكاتير نقد له ... تقدر تقولى يا ياسر مين الايام دى لم يسب فى البلد من رجال اعمال الى وزراء الى محافظين الى نواب الى مرشحين حتى رجال الدين (المسيحى طبعا) بما فيهم البابا اتقال عنه اسفل الالفاظ و لم يحاسب احد .... يبقى ماجتش على الكلمتين الى لا يودو و لا يجيبو الى قالهم زياد يعنى ممكن ياخد انذار او لفت نظر دا لو الدوله قررت ان تغير طريقتها فى التعامل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يعنى ياأستاذ صوت صارخ
> زياد العليمى محترم
> لانه سب المشير ، الذى حمى ثورة مصر !
> ورفض أن يطلق النار على شعبه !
> ...



*حبيبى مجلس فتحى سرور مجلس لصوص
ومجلس الكتاتنى مجلس بلهاء
فالمصيبة اننا يحكمنا احيانا اللصوص واحيانا الاغبياء واحيانا البلهاء
مجلس سرور جاء بالتزوير ... ومجلس الكتاتنى جاء بالتضليل ... فهل هناك فارق ؟؟؟ *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*التضليل !!*
*أستاذ صارخ*
*أنت من هنا ؟!*
*كم نسبة التزوير فى الإنتخابات ؟!!!*
*فرق شاسع بين صوتين صارخين*
*إحداهما فى البرية *
*والآخر فى المنتدى !!!*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
> *التضليل !!*
> *أستاذ صارخ*
> *أنت من هنا ؟!*
> ...



تخيل اول مره هاتفق مع صوت فى حاجه ومش متخيل ان الكلام ده يطلع من بوقى ههههههههههههههههههههه 

بالفعل حصل تضليل وخداع


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
> *التضليل !!*
> *أستاذ صارخ*
> *أنت من هنا ؟!*
> ...





*أكيد طبعا هناك فارق .... تسألنى عن نسبة التزوير ... لا يوجد تزوير ... فالطبخة لم تكن بحاجة للتزوير ... فالتضليل يكفيها ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*انا شايف ان مجلس الشعب يتغيد اسمه 
لمجلس المجلس العسكري 
لانه بيدافع عنه اكتر ما بيدافع عن الشعب 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*المجلس مرر سفالات مصطفى بكرى داخل البرلمان لما تطاول على البرادعى .. وهو لا يصلح أن يكون فراش مكتبه 

وعم الناظر الكتاتنى بيحاكم الراجل على تصرف فعله خارج المجلس

مجلس بلا ضوابط ... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*كتب النائب الشاب على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك: إذا كنت شجاعا في الحق عليك أن تكون أشجع عند دفع الثمن، سندخل سجونكم مرفوعي الرأس لا على أسرة نستجدي العطف... الثورة ستنتصر.*


----------



## هالة الحب (21 فبراير 2012)

هل من المعقول ان تكون لغه التفاهم هى السباب.انا ارى ان السباب يدل على ضعف المتحدث.يجب ان نتحدث عن ادله ووقائع محدده.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> هل من المعقول ان تكون لغه التفاهم هى السباب.انا ارى ان السباب يدل على ضعف المتحدث.يجب ان نتحدث عن ادله ووقائع محدده.



*زياد العليمى مات بعض اصدقاءه بين يديه ... على يد العسكر ... فلا تلومونه *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 فبراير 2012)

*الشيخ حسان فى رسالة للكتاتنى: العليمى زارنى واعتذر لى وأنا سامحته*

الثلاثاء، 21 فبراير  2012 - 18:19​ ​ كتبت نور على​ 

أرسل الشيخ محمد حسان رسالة إلى الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، قرأها فى  الجلسة المسائية قال فيها حسان: "أشكركم على موقفكم النبيل والمشهد الجميل  والحرص الأصيل من المجلس على إعلاء القيم، وأخبركم أن النائب الشاب زياد  العليمى زارنى وشرح لى موقفه وقدم اعتذاره، وأنا سامحته وعفوت عنه لله.

يذكر أن مجلس الشعب وافق أمس على إحالة النائب العليمى إلى هيئة مكتب  المجلس للتحقيق معه على خلفية إساءته للشيخ حسان، والمشير طنطاوى.
اليوم السابع
​


----------



## rania79 (21 فبراير 2012)

هو الفديو اتشال من ع اليوتبوب ليش؟


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*وقعت فى ايد اللى ميعرفوش ربنا ياعليمى*​


----------



## miraam (22 فبراير 2012)

*حرام بجد الى بيحصل دا الموضوع بسيط ليه كبروه كدا هو عمل ايه يعنى العليمى يستاهل دا كله الكلام الى قاله عادى جدا و كتير قالوه قبله و كتير لسه بيقولوه كثيرين بينتقدوا جمع المعونه من الناس و كثير بينتقدوا المجلس العسكرى و المفروض فيه حرية رأى و مش من الفترض ان اى اقتراح حد يقترحة الكل يقول امين و مش من المفترض فى ظل الديمقراطيه الى الثوره قامت تنادى بيها ان الحاكم لا ينتقد ..... ايه الحدث الرهيب الى هو عمله ؟؟؟؟ و لا خلاص حلينا كل مشاكلنا مش ناقص غير مشكلة تعديل مخارج الالفاظ عند الناس عشان البلد تبقى فله  !!!!! لكن الواضح انهم حيمسكوا القوى المدنيه يكسروهم واحد واحد ... ربنا يعينه و يعنا شكلنا داخلين على ايام سودا *


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (22 فبراير 2012)

*حنين ومسامح*
*يا قلبك الكبير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> *حنين ومسامح*
> *يا قلبك الكبير*​



*المصريين اعتادوا تأليه الحاكم ..... حتى لو كان حمار*


----------



## وفاء وليم (24 فبراير 2012)

*ف**علا اخطاء المجلس العسكرى زادت جدا جدا من هدم الكنائس..... الى الاعتداء على املاك الاقباط .....الى ماسبيرو الى..... لجان تقصى الحقائق .....  وكلة قلى النهاية بولولوم *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 فبراير 2012)

> وفاء وليم قال:
> 
> 
> > *ف**علا اخطاء المجلس العسكرى زادت جدا جدا من هدم الكنائس..... *
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> المجلس العسكرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> المجلس العسكرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




*ماذا فعل المجلس فى ما حدث فى المريناب؟

ماذا فعل المجلس فيما حدث فى العامرية؟

أين رد فعل المجلس فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين؟

التقيت اليوم بشاب مسيحى تم القبض عليه صباح 10 اكتوبر الماضى, اى فى اليوم التالى لمجزرة ماسبيرو, وذلك عند المستشفى القبطى, بعد ان هاجمه البلطجية وهو ذاهب للتبرع بالدم فى المستشفى وسرقوا كل متعلقاته, وتم سجنة 76 يوماً .... وتم توجيه تهمة قتل جنود من الجيش يوم 9 اكتوبر ... وهو لم يذهب أصلا إلى ماسبيرو

نحن نعيش تحت ظل أرهاب دولة .... برعاية كل مؤسساتها .... والأغبياء يتغافلون عن أن هناك إله لايمكن أن يرضى بالظلم .... لكنه الغباء*


----------

